# Shopping prices in dubai



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok this may sound like a silly question, but are prices In shops like debenhams , H+m , top shop etc, are they the same price as Uk, or comparatively more expensive I'n Dubai stores???
Thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Usually more expensive. They are pretty open about the overcharging as in Debenhams they often don`t bother taking off the UK label and price so you can see the extra mark up.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

i find Middle East market expensive compared to Uk. check out the price in stores and then check internet price for same products, i always found big diffrence in price. Also sales over here are not really sales, UK sales offers great price.... its a funny mind set Arabs wont buy anything if it isnt expensive ......


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

samfurah said:


> its a funny mind set Arabs wont buy anything if it isnt expensive ......


Not necessarily, often it's the belief that the most expensive is the 'best' but then folk will spend hours haggling that price down.


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

So it's better for me to do shopping from the UK before I come out? It's cheaper I'n Uk yes?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

s4ad said:


> So it's better for me to do shopping from the UK before I come out? It's cheaper I'n Uk yes?


Yes!


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok thank u all!!


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

It's a bit hit and miss because if you convert the dirham price with the pound/euro price which is still on the label you'll find some things are cheaper, some more expensive and some the same.

Depending what you want to buy, you can buy inexpensive stuff in the hypermarkets, the souks and the little independent shops. Buying material and tailoring is also very inexpensive.


----------

